# I am sorry, something must be done about him too



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

I am disgusted by the filty state of this guys forum manner.

His name is - bash-the-monkey

Instead of banning him can we not pull down his pants and smack his bottom till its swollen and painful- whilst dressed as school girls? Its the only fit punishment for his attitude on the forum.

Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com

PS- feel free to dress up as nurses if you don't have a schoolgirl outfit.

and bring some whipped cream

PPS - female forum members invited only - sorry guys


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Â  ROFLMFAO !  ;D  ;DÂ [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

now listen 'ere Â  Â :-[ Â


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Can you stop being cruel to that poor monkey now, please, Bash ??? :-/ : ;D


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

> Can you stop being cruel to that poor monkey now, please, Bash ??? :-/ : ;D


he deserves it - he's been a bad monkey - SLAP SLAP SLAP!!!

Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Just as long as you keep to bashing the monkey.........there will be no spanking it in here thankyou.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Love you sig pic Sa/int Â 
I thought it was Brett till I saw your username. Very nice, shame about the weather though  8)

Lisa


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Love you sig pic Sa/int Â
> I thought it was Brett till I saw your username. Very nice, shame about the weather though  8)
> 
> Lisa


Here's a conspiracy theory for you....what was the same of the man played by Roger Moore in the program "The Saint"?


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Simon Templar?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Simon Templar?


Oh bugger that blows that theory apart. There was some program in the 60s or 70s where one of the actors was called Brett Sinclair - The Professionals maybe?

I thought there was some tenuous link between the Saint and Brett Sinclair....gee, not even enough knowledge to play in "Off Topic". Â [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Photo of my kitchen anyone? And apologies to bash for dragging this off topic.... :


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

That was The Persuaders

http://www.televisionheaven.co.uk/persuade.htm

Good game we're playing Â ???

Yep sorry Bash something must be done about him you are right :-/.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> That was the persuaders
> 
> http://www.televisionheaven.co.uk/persuade.htm
> 
> ...


Hmmm one of the downsides of being brought up in the colonies I guess - no TV until I was 14....oh well, I will consult television heaven first in future.

Bash - I guess a spanking might be in order after all. :-X


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

[smiley=stupid.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> That was The Persuaders


Roger Moore and Tony Curtis


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Blimey, still 'at it' Bash?



> The Persuaders
> 
> Roger Moore and Tony Curtis


  Loved watching that series as a kid. Rarely seems to be shown now days (ok it probably is on Satellite).

Would you have the Aston or the Dino? Â 8)


----------

